# List of Top WorldMark Resorts



## alwysonvac (Mar 17, 2017)

I was looking at the Resorts and Reviews section and noticed that the top WorldMark Resorts excludes some resorts.

I'm assuming the top resort list isn't automatically generated. It probably needs to be refreshed.
For example, I noticed three CA resorts were missing from the Top WorldMark list.
WorldMark San Diego Inn at the Park 8.50
WorldMark Anaheim 8.38
WorldMark San Francisco 8.00


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 17, 2017)

I believe they wont be included in the "top" lists if they dont have a minimum number of reviews in the past year or two.  (for instance the san diego inn only has one review)

they will of course show up for any search for worldmark resorts etc.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 17, 2017)

ah, ok. Thanks


----------



## BellaWyn (Mar 28, 2017)

What *IS* the minimum number of review requirement?  Is it annual or total accumulated?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 28, 2017)

BellaWyn said:


> What *IS* the minimum number of review requirement?  Is it annual or total accumulated?



I believe it is a minimum of 10 reviews before it hits the top resort lists.


----------



## BellaWyn (Mar 28, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> I believe it is a minimum of 10 reviews before it hits the top resort lists.


Thanks!  GTK!


----------

